# goats & alpacas



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

stopped at an open farm Saturday..couldn't resist.bbthey had alpacas...they are absolutely adorable!! I was ready to take one home...obviously I wouldn't buy one for that reason..I have enough "pets" it started raining and I didn't get to ask questions really. So I wondered if any of you might have alpacas with goats. If so this are my questions
What exactly do they eat? Same as goats or do they eat different grasses or different hay?
Do you need more than one? Can they get along with goats in same pen or need different one.
Does it take long to learn to shear?
Is there really a market for the wool? 
I don't want to get anything else that doesn't have a purpose..I mean like spend money just to feed it...I love animals so much that I would do that I just know that is not a smart ideaso any thought would be great


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

pygmybabies said:


> stopped at an open farm Saturday..couldn't resist.bbthey had alpacas...they are absolutely adorable!! I was ready to take one home...obviously I wouldn't buy one for that reason..I have enough "pets" it started raining and I didn't get to ask questions really. So I wondered if any of you might have alpacas with goats. If so this are my questions
> What exactly do they eat? Same as goats or do they eat different grasses or different hay?
> Do you need more than one? Can they get along with goats in same pen or need different one.
> Does it take long to learn to shear?
> ...


Let's see...this is my experience...I'm sure other's have their own way of doing things as well.

My alpacas and goats get along great! At this time they are separated by a fence, but I have kept them together with no problems. They all eat the same food...works for us  .I would say you need at least two even if they are in with goats, but they would adapt as a single if they have goat companionship. As far as shearing...we have someone come in and do it once a year and as far as their fiber....we've had it for 3 years and don't know what to do with it. There are fiber factory's that will buy it from you, but you really don't get a whole lot for it. I would like to learn to spin it into yarn and then sell it on ebay...you get quite a bit for it as yarn. Their fiber is actually fleece...not wool . I think most people get alpaca's to show them...it's a big market and very expensive. We've shown once and placed 5th. It was definitely a big rush..just not sure if it's worth the expense. So for now, we raise ours for breeding and are trying to get quality animals out of our breeding program to sell or be herd sires. Your quality males can bring in over $1000 per breeding  . Hope this helps...I love my alpacas, but my goats are friendlier and show their affection to me more.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

so i saw your website, so they really sell for $40,000?? Will someone buy it for that price? I could never spend that kind of money on an animal. I am not saying it is wrong or anything I just never imagined it would cost as much for one small animal as for a small house, actually i have 2 rental properties that costs me less, I would be afraid to leave it outside, It would have to sleep with me and go everywhere I did, I guess you would definatley want insurance on that. SO have you made money? How long have been raising them. I am very interested, i just dont know anything yet.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Well...some DO pay $40k for alpacas (and more). We don't, never have, and never will  . The one on our website is more of a we don't want to sell her but if someone will pay that much we will LOL. And yes...you definitely insure the important ones.

Here are a couple of pics...she is one week old today 
<img src=







>

<img src=







>


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OH!!!!oh oh oh OH!! that is toooo cute! I'm in love


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh ok....Well I want this one, can you wrap her up and mail her to me!!! I am sure my goats would love her!!!


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

pygmybabies said:


> Oh ok....Well I want this one, can you wrap her up and mail her to me!!! I am sure my goats would love her!!!


:cute:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL grrrr way to cute!! Stop that!!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

The baby is too cute!!

I have one alpaca left and she is on her way out. They are not at all like goats, sure they look lovable with those big eyes and soft fur but they are so aloof and only give wool and babies once a year and the rest of the time to me they are lawn ornaments. 

My alpaca/s eat alpaca feed. I tried feeding them goat feed and they hacked it up to the point of choking. 
I hate trying to round them up to trim their hooves, my girls never spat or kicked me, but they do not like to be handled. An alpaca breeder came to look to buy mine and said mine were far friendlier than theirs, say what?? 
One lady did want me not to make them into pets as they can get rough with you like llamas can. Not sure about that since mine refuses to do anything friendly except sniff my hand. If I try to give her any kind of treat she acts like I am trying to feed her poison. 

Around here alpacas are a dime a dozen. One breeder to the South gives males away for free, some have gone through auction for $40 a piece. Sure there are the expensive ones but they do not sell well since I see the ads up for months at a time. Mine is going for $200 and I will happily take it and say goodbye to her. 

To me they are like ducks, they look so cute but turn out to be not what I expected/want to deal with. Although they do not run around dirtying the water and screaming at me everytime they see me like the darn ducks did. 

I have learned that they are just not for me.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Jyllie63---

OMG! Did you say you have fiber and don't know what to do with it???

I want it!!!!! I know a group of about twenty spinners who would go nuts for it!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Alpaca fiber is THE best!!! I love the yarn, its so sooooo soft!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I would gladly take that cuty off your hands!

Then I would regret it as I really don't want to deal with the spitting & kicking (or the shearing).


----------

